# Yet another Phantom thread.  A '51 to be exact.



## tacochris (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't post here a lot, or at all honestly because I just don't seem to find the time, but I get a lot of important info from here so thanks for that.

Ive been collecting prewar, post war balloon tire and pre-60's track bikes since my pops got me into em in the 1980's.  My collection is pretty hefty, but the one bike I never landed and always wanted was a Schwinn Phantom.....Hell even in the 80's and 90's I never found one.  Well my "luck" finally changed last week and you'll probably think Im nuts for taking on an incomplete Phantom, but to me, it had just enough parts to make me feel good.  Lol
This is a 1951 Black Phantom and all the parts on it are original to it.  Sad to say, as goes most of my project bikes, I have to source things.  Im going to be sourcing (when I find em), only original finish parts....It has a locking fork with the original key still in it, which was a huge deal for me too!
Thread will be slow but here goes.


----------



## Rollo (Jun 3, 2020)

.. Looks like great bones to start a KQQL old B' Phantom project ... congrats! ... ( looks like you don't mind a little chain grease on the white carpet ... lol) ...


----------



## tacochris (Jun 3, 2020)

Rollo said:


> .. Looks like great bones to start a KQQL old B' Phantom project ... congrats! ... ( looks like you don't mind a little chain grease on the white carpet ... lol) ...



Lol yeah....It was there for a few hours, luckily no grease.  Lol!


----------



## Rollo (Jun 3, 2020)

... I found this '53 a couple of months ago and got it built up to this ... kind of a hot rod Phantom ...


----------



## tacochris (Jun 3, 2020)

Rollo said:


> ... I found this '53 a couple of months ago and got it built up to this ... kind of a hot rod Phantom ...
> 
> View attachment 1205015
> 
> View attachment 1205016



Man that looks great and the fat black tires do give it a street rod look.  I have bars for it but the other stuff will surely be a hunt....I cant WAIT to get it complete and put some miles on it.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 13, 2020)

I did mention this is gonna be a slow and steady rust-oration right?  Lol. 
Nice parts haul yesterday for the phantom project!  May look like junk to most folks but with some Oxylic acid love, some scrubbing, straightening and paint blending this stuff is gonna be perfect.  Headlight looks repainted so it’ll need correcting...
Front fender is a light respray over the chrome and some surface rust which all is coming off nicely!  One stem is correct and one is for the hardware....
.....and the S2 double-knurled hoops deserve mention of course.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 5, 2021)

As hard as it is to admit, last night after looking things over I had to make the tough decision that the fenders I was so happy about, are not of an acceptable survivor caliber to grace the chassis of this beautiful bike.  They are, however, going to be saved for my ratty green/green Ace Autocycle but back to the drawing board on fenders for the 51 phantom. 

Such is the story with the patina bike game eh?  Lol


----------



## tacochris (Mar 2, 2021)

I thought you guys might appreciate a slight peak of some progress on the 51.  
In the picture, the 1951 black Phantom is all mocked up on the stand sitting above my 1955 Red Phantom.  The rear fender is an old ratty repop judging by the braces going to the axle instead of to the rear of the frame.  The front is a crusty original and the light housing is a black phantom housing brush painted red which I will remove in time.  Wheels are ratty S2 doubles but I have a nicer set intended for the bike when it comes down to building it for riding.  I know its not the ideal piecing together of such a killer original paint chassis, BUT, Im not rich so I do with what Im blessed with until better things come along.
If anyone has a ratty or semi-ratty black 4-hole rack they would like to do some horse trading on, please let me know because that is the last item i really need to feel good about this bad boy.  
Too cool of a pic not to share....


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 2, 2021)

I like the crusty one in the last pic!!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 2, 2021)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I like the crusty one in the last pic!!



I wish it wasnt so krusty.....haha  

Kidding.  You know me better than that....


----------



## tacochris (Mar 3, 2021)

If anyone wants to do some horse-trading for a correct 4 hole rack for the 51 I have things to offer.  The one below is one such item....









						Withdrawn - 40's-50's original Tydol plate topper/trade for original phantom rack (4 hole) | Sell - Trade: Everything Else
					

I am offering up a survivor gem from my topper collection for an original (preferred black) phantom 4 hole rack for my survivor 51 phantom.  It doesn't have to be perfect but needs to be real and not repop.   Here is a picture of the topper and its an original survivor piece like I like em and...




					thecabe.com


----------



## tacochris (Mar 4, 2021)

tacochris said:


> If anyone wants to do some horse-trading for a correct 4 hole rack for the 51 I have things to offer.  The one below is one such item....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, thanks to an another awesome Caber and my supportive wife....(Lol) a correct, original-paint rear rack is on its way to me.  
This beautiful survivor bike is finally one huge step closer to being correct and classy as it always deserved to be.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 12, 2021)

Well, one more step forward!!
Original paint rack and light showed up today and i couldnt resist installing it.  Still need to find an original seat, remove the red on the light housing and clean the front fender better.
I have a better set of S2’s im gonna have laced up for the final product.
Pardon the old tires, i dont like bikes sitting on bare rims.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 12, 2021)

Looking good!  Keep it going..


----------



## tacochris (Mar 12, 2021)

1817cent said:


> Looking good!  Keep it going..



Thanks bud!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 18, 2021)

Well....last night I got frustrated and decided "its time to ride this thing!!"  So I borrowed the wheelset and seat from my project 50 autocycle, threw it on and hit the road!  It was amazing being able to defy the odds and almost complete a Phantom using only original paint parts and do it for a total that's well under market for a complete survivor phantom.
Totally forgot to mentioned I managed to land a correct, original paint black front light housing!  

Once they are ready, the correct S2 wheelset will go on along with a correct seat when I find one and this stuff will go back on my 50AC.  haha


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 19, 2021)

Sweet lookin phantom Chris , love old crusty original phantoms , here are a couple of my favorite riders , enjoy buddy !!!!!!!!


----------



## B607 (Mar 19, 2021)

Your hardware on top of your fork is not correct.  Top of frame doesn't have a cup on Phantoms.  It has an internal bushing.  Adjustable cone is a large nut that goes over top of frame.  It's not that big of a deal and I'm not trying to nit-pick you but if you want original....    Both of OZ1972's bikes in the post above mine have the correct hardware.  Gary


----------



## tacochris (Mar 19, 2021)

B607 said:


> Your hardware on top of your fork is not correct.  Top of frame doesn't have a cup on Phantoms.  It has an internal bushing.  Adjustable cone is a large nut that goes over top of frame.  It's not that big of a deal and I'm not trying to nit-pick you but if you want original....    Both of OZ1972's bikes in the post above mine have the correct hardware.  Gary



Yeah....slowly but surely.  haha


----------



## tacochris (Apr 15, 2021)

deleted


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 15, 2021)

EDIT:  Love the Phantom!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 15, 2021)

**deleted


----------



## tacochris (Apr 15, 2021)

I deleted my original post on this thread because I felt I acted too quickly out of emotion and I don't want this thread going that direction and want to focus on this awesome bike.  Don't want to put any negativity out there....
My apologies...


----------



## tacochris (Apr 27, 2021)

Well....today I landed the last and hardest piece of the puzzle for this bike.  My journey to put this bike together using only original finish parts has finally ended and I couldnt NOT be happier!
Pics coming soon with it on the bike.  

...and if anyone is wondering, I am still in this bike way under market value because I was smart on all my finds.  haha


----------



## tacochris (Apr 27, 2021)

How’s this for a before/after shot!!  Assembling a bike using only original finish, unrestored parts proved to be tough but seeing the almost finished product it is SO worth it!!  
Drop center wheels are temporary till i get the S2’s laced.  Still need the correct grips but these will do for now!
Boy O boy how about those survivor “indian head” tires!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 27, 2021)

tacochris said:


> How’s this for a before/after shot!!  Assembling a bike using only original finish, unrestored parts proved to be tough but seeing the almost finished product it is SO worth it!!
> Drop center wheels are temporary till i get the S2’s laced.  Still need the correct grips but these will do for now!
> Boy O boy how about those survivor “indian head” tires!!
> 
> ...



Wow , that is beautiful Taco. Really nice job that has a lot of shine for you haha


----------



## tacochris (Apr 27, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Wow , that is beautiful Taco. Really nice job that has a lot of shine for you haha



Haha its sad how true that is.


----------



## Neal405 (Apr 27, 2021)

Nice job putting her back to her old glory, now sell it and start over


----------



## tacochris (Apr 27, 2021)

Maaaan this was a proud moment right here.  Did a full block just as a shake down and she rides smooooooth and stops perfect.


----------



## Upchuck79 (Apr 28, 2021)

Nicely done Taco! 
What do you estimate as the "market" value of your rustoration Phantom?


----------



## tacochris (Apr 28, 2021)

Upchuck79 said:


> Nicely done Taco!
> What do you estimate as the "market" value of your rustoration Phantom?



oo boy thats a tough one...Lol  This bike's original paint and finish is really really nice and I went to the trouble to find only decent original finish parts.  I have seen some that are similar in condition take a long time to sell at 1200 so Im thinking maybe 1000 would be the number at the end of the day but I still could be wrong.  I dont pay much attention to the "market" because I rarely sell my bikes...


----------



## Upchuck79 (Apr 28, 2021)

Wow- nice job with the Phantom!!


----------

